# How often does my acceptance/cancellation rate reset?



## Driver678 (Apr 28, 2017)

Currently my acceptance rate is a 94% and my cancellation rate is a 6%. I know it's bad to have too high of a cancellation rate. How long before it goes back to 0%?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Driver678 said:


> Currently my acceptance rate is a 94% and my cancellation rate is a 6%. I know it's bad to have too high of a cancellation rate. How long before it goes back to 0%?


In my opinion 94% is way way too high. Let the crap rides go. It benefits you the driver and will force Uber to increase fares


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I think we're on a 7 day revolving algorithm.


----------



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

Every 7 days.. it recycles...Only the past 7 days count.

So your rate can go up or down depending two factors.... 

What was your % for current day

What was your % for the 6 days prior.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Grand said:


> Hi and thanks for joining the forum.
> 
> At present you don't get deactivated for not accepting. Make sure you have a valid reason when decided to cancel.
> Mr moderator
> ...





Grand said:


> Hi and thanks for joining the forum.
> 
> At present you don't get deactivated for not accepting. Make sure you have a valid reason when decided to cancel.
> 
> ...


Mr. moderator, I don't have the link that allows me to post. Please help


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I think we're on a 7 day revolving algorithm.


Dallas is. We seem to be a test market for a lot of stuff. 7 day revolving; used to be last 50 requests.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

It's always based on the past 7 days. That means it changes every day, based on the previous 7 days.


----------

